# FrameChannel: internet news, weather, sports, etc. on TiVo



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Has anyone tried FrameChannel out on the Premiere yet?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DaveWhittle said:


> Has anyone tried FrameChannel out on the Premiere yet?


Is this a feature already built into the Premieres or does it require something to be running on a PC on the network?


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Here's an excerpt from the sign-up email:

FrameChannel is a free service that enables you to gather and display your photos on your connected device. You can consolidate your photos from multiple locations and display them in automatically updates slideshow. Along with your photos and photos sent by your friends, you can subscribe to free custom content from over 1000 channels like news, weather, horoscopes, traffic, and a library of breathtaking photos.

You simply select the channels in which you are interested, set the rules for each channel and FrameChannel will create a unique feed of images that is updated automatically.

Use FrameChannel To:

View your photos from your computer and multiple photo-sharing sites
Share and receive photos from friends and family via email and camera phone
Subscribe to free content you can customize (news, weather, traffic, sports scores, horoscopes and much more)
Manage and automatically update the content displayed on your device from one spot - http://www.framechannel.com.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

FrameChannel has been available on the TiVo for a while using apps.tv.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'll have to try this out tonight. And it looks like it's at a great price too. FREE!


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

will the interface be in HD?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I like this. I just set it up on the TiVo I can watch remotely through my Hava box. For it being free it has alot of information you can access.

I'll have to check it out further when I get home tonight and can directly access the TiVo without he delay you get for button presses while accessing it remotely with HAVA.


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

If you go to the website to register and it gives you a drop-down of supported device manufacturers, Tivo isn't in there!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Tony Chick said:


> If you go to the website to register and it gives you a drop-down of supported device manufacturers, Tivo isn't in there!


But when you go to the main page there is the TiVo dude there at the top, right next to the words FrameChannel.

And on the main Frame Channel page they show a TV with a Series 4 and a Series 3 box next to it.

http://www.framechannel.com/


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Framechannel is also on my Series3 TiVo.

Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Signed up and tried a few channels, seems meh. It's Ok to have a bunch of stock price, sports score, news headlines and photos in a slide show kind of display. But it doesn't really have any interactivity. The PlayAll link is nice that rotates through all your subscriptions, but kinda slow, and there is still one channel that I didn't sub to that got thrown in there for no reason (except to push vacation ideas on me?)

Not convinced that this is something I would use, to only get a fraction of the information and interactivity that I can already get using my PC, using an awkward and slowish interface on the Tivo? Yeah it's free, but so is the web browser on my PC, and I can get a lot more out of that.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

Call me stupid, but how do you scroll down inside an app? I can't get anything beyond the first screen of either the New York Times or Twitter.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

porges said:


> Call me stupid, but how do you scroll down inside an app? I can't get anything beyond the first screen of either the New York Times or Twitter.


I don't think you scroll, it's only one screens on all the apps for me, and things go by like a slide show, on its own pace, there is no interactivity.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

yunlin12 said:


> I don't think you scroll, it's only one screens on all the apps for me, and things go by like a slide show, on its own pace, there is no interactivity.


Wow, how totally useless then. You know, I always wanted to be able to stare at the last 3 tweets out of the hundreds I have pending.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

porges said:


> Wow, how totally useless then. You know, I always wanted to be able to stare at the last 3 tweets out of the hundreds I have pending.


Yep, basically my impression exactly


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It's designed for those "digital picture frame" devices, AFAICT. So it doesn't take full advantage of HME, no -- everything is just a slide show of still images. But I like it... it didn't work for me when I tried it on apps.tv, but the new version works fine. And I get it now -- I see the use of it. I didn't at first.

It would perhaps be better as a screensaver, though. That's basically what it is (especially if you use the main "My FrameChannel" app that cycles through your chosen screens). It would be nice to be able to turn off the other icons, too (or, preferably, to have full control over all the icons in the MP&S menu).


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

yunlin12 said:


> I don't think you scroll, it's only one screens on all the apps for me, and things go by like a slide show, on its own pace, there is no interactivity.


The fast forward and rewind keys will step you through the different apps, but it takes a couple of seconds to register, so it's difficult to tell that it's actually doing anything.


----------



## andrewl570 (Apr 7, 2010)

I tried framechannel... it's nothing special.


----------



## macroped (Apr 28, 2006)

yunlin12 said:


> I don't think you scroll, it's only one screens on all the apps for me, and things go by like a slide show, on its own pace, there is no interactivity.


I too was turned off in just a few minutes, as soon as I discovered I could not 'zoom' in on any frame. What seemed nice (like seeing my US Rep listed and Engadget news, etc) seemed silly pretty quick. Maybe things will improve.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Is anybody's FrameChannel still working?

Mine tells me to to do the set up and registration again. I had created an account and spent some time selecting content and adding feeds. So far I've decided it's not worth the waste of time do it again. Why did they lose my account info?


----------



## gonzolo99 (Oct 25, 2010)

Prior to Framechannel TiVO provided an interface to the Picasa application. I've used that interface beginning in late October 2009 and was very pleased. I had hundreds of photos in Picasa categorized into a number of areas. The Tivo interface allowed me to chose which category I wanted to see and then navigate though my pictures.

When Framechannel replaced this interface I saw that they too provided access to Picasa. However, after using this new application I found that it had significantly less function than the previous application. 
Framechannel has no help text, or help function. You must figure it out for yourself. The interface is rudimentary at best. It seems that while you have access to other applications, the interface does not support all of the functions there either.

In my case I grew fed up with how Picasa was now supported so I moved my photos into the 'My Photos' application. There's even less function here. For example, although the photos have a sequence number in the name, and were loaded sequentially, the order in which they were stored was highest number first. And there is no way to reorder them!

The 'My Photos' application is fundamentally useless. I'm better off connecting my laptop directly to my large sheet TV, enabling the dual display function, and showing the Picasa application directly from my laptop.
I am very disappointed with Tivo in this regard. 

Framechannel is a very very poor portal application. The portlets provide rudimentary access to the underlying applications. Since I view Tivo as a software company, I expect a certain quality in the applications they write. It disturbs me that the only application of significance on my Tivo is a search app that is still in Beta after over a year.

What gives?


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry to bring back an old thread, but it appears Tivo has removed Frame Channel from the Premiere. It still shows up as an app icon, but when you click on the icon you get a no longer supported popup.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

From 6/15/2011


TiVoStephen said:


> You guys are funny.
> 
> We are, indeed, very aware that FrameChannel is discontinuing their service, and have been working with them to see how long we can keep the service running for you. Unfortunately, there is no recourse, and although we have not announced it formally yet, yes, these applications will go away. You will see a message in the application section apologizing for the inconvenience in their place for a bit, and then after that the menu items will be removed.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

THX, didn't see that posted. What thread was that in?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Donald, I posted it here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=450698


----------

